# Laptop keyboard issue: upper case appears when typing and shift key is not pressed



## englishgal (Jun 15, 2009)

Dear Tech Support Forum,

I hAVe a Sony Vaio personal computer model PCG 8W2L running Windows Vista Business with Service Pack 2. PC is 2 years old. The problem I am having is that after using the laptop for several hOurs, It starts to type in lower casE and upper case. You wIll see what is happening from This note that is bEing typed without me usiNg the shift.

Also, when I type in CAPITAL LETTERs LIKE THIs, THe ALTERNATE HAPPENS. 

HOWEVER WHEN I TYPE HOLDING DOWN THE SHIFT KEY, IT BEHAVES ITSELF PERFECTLY WHICH IS VERY STRANGE. holding the shift and the caps lock will also behave.

When I shut the computer down for several hours it behaves anywhere from 2 hours to 7 hours then the error occurs again.

My neighbor is a PC whizz has run several anti virus packages on my laptop and found nothing. He believes it is hardware. We have not reinstalled Vista Business because he believes it is hardware.

Can anyone shed light on my problem. :sigh::wave:

I would truly appreciate it.

Ruth


----------



## englishgal (Jun 15, 2009)

*When typing in lower case my laptop types an occasional uppercase letter & vice versa*

Dear Tech Support Forum,

I hAVe a Sony Vaio personal computer model PCG 8W2L running Windows Vista Business with Service Pack 2. PC is 2 years old. The problem I am having is that after using the laptop for several hOurs, It starts to type in lower casE and upper case. You wIll see what is happening from This note that is bEing typed without me usiNg the shift.

Also, when I type in CAPITAL LETTERs LIKE THIs, THe ALTERNATE HAPPENS. 

HOWEVER WHEN I TYPE HOLDING DOWN THE SHIFT KEY, IT BEHAVES ITSELF PERFECTLY WHICH IS VERY STRANGE. holding the shift and the caps lock will also behave.

When I shut the computer down for several hours it behaves anywhere from 2 hours to 7 hours then the error occurs again.

My neighbor is a PC whizz has run several anti virus packages on my laptop and found nothing. He believes it is hardware. We have not reinstalled Vista Business because he believes it is hardware.

Can anyone shed light on my problem. 

I would truly appreciate it.

Ruth

Thank you for your response. It happens in Outlook, on the internet when typing in google search and also in a microsoft word document.

I haven't tried it in command as I don't know how to do that.

Ruth


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Any specific application / program being used... or does it happen even in COMMAND PROMPT?


----------



## mikeman22886 (May 11, 2009)

*Re: When typing in lower case my laptop types an occasional uppercase letter & vice v*

Sounds to me like your Shift key is getting stuck or on the edge of being pressed.

Makes sense because if you hold it down, everything works fine. Try to clean and re-seat the key here.

http://www.laptoprepair101.com/laptop/2007/03/20/key-fell-off-keyboard/all-comments/

I've done this before and the trick is to set the pieces on the KEY first, then press down the key on the keyboard to set it in place.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

To access a command prompt.. START | RUN | CMD

It will open a DOS/COMMAND prompt window. Try it also in Notepad. 

Some additional thoughts on the matter... it could be a malfunctioning/stuck key (SHIFT or CAPS lock) or it could be a virus infection. As for the latter, try an AV scan. Try the NOD32 online scan. To test for a defective/malfunctioning keyboard, you may need to remove the keyboard and use an external one.


----------



## englishgal (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you for the respoNses. 

UpoN the aDvice, I did type in notepad and it was the same issue. I did not do it in coMmand as I found Run buT did not see CommanD. I have run several antivirus programs and nothing is showiNG up. I use McAfee through Comcast and just did a scan. 

I am afraid to take oFf the Keyboard of the laptop and would rather have this done by a professional if this Was the true prOblem. I wanted to explore all options firSt. If it was an Issue with the shift button, WHy would it work on some characters aNd not others aNd why would the problem be fIxed when I shut it dOwn for A little while anD then start It back up.

ThAnks for takIng time out to help me with this.
Ruth

PS. I jUst used THe laptop for 5 hours and have had no problem untiL just now again.


----------



## englishgal (Jun 15, 2009)

AdDitional note: I did plUg iN an external keYboard and had the sAme issue. The original keyboard on the laptop is sTill active though so this may not prove anythIng.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

englishgal said:


> Thank you for the respoNses.
> 
> UpoN the aDvice, I did type in notepad and it was the same issue. I did not do it in coMmand as I found Run buT did not see CommanD....


In RUN you must enter CMD and press ENTER. It will open another window called command prompt.

Try NOD32 online scan also... may take long but worth it.

Also if you test another keyboard, make sure the original is removed first.


----------



## englishgal (Jun 15, 2009)

*UPDATE:keyboard issue: upper case appears when typing and shift key is not presse*

Update: I did ruN the scan aND noThing fOUnd. I also took ofF the two shIft keys aND severaL keYs clOSE by. Sure enOugh there Was dirt therE which I CleaNEd. I Did hope that was thE issue BUt then again today my problem happened again.

To further claRify thE issues:

1.When typing as yOu can see the UppeR and lower Case keep appearing after a few hours.
if the computEr is shUt dOWn and resTarted THe problem remaIns but when left ofF for seVeral houRs it is FIne whEN restARting.

NEW informaTIOn I have not shareD:

When thE problem with THe lower capS/upper caps starTs, If I press doWN the deleTE key it wiLl delete a few Characters but then sTop. SAMe with The backspace key.

When I cliCK on say a word to highlIght, severaL lines get hiGhliGhteD (def a shifT issue)

Im really baffleD. Any thoughts Anyone?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks like a malfunctioning keyboard to me (besides scan results show nothing). I plan to move this Virus/Malware section but before doing that, we need to make sure your hardware is fine otherwise it will just be returned here.


I suggest you open the laptop up and remove the keyboard connection from the motherboard. Now, plug a USB connected (external) keyboard. Test the external keyboard if it is experiencing the same problem.

Another suggestion is to boot with a linux live CD. Test the internal keyboard using linux (i.e. office application or browser application). If same problem exists then for sure it is not software but a hardware related fault.

Either one of the suggestions above will tell you if the cause is hardware or software. If it is hardware the first suggestion will tell you if you need to replace the laptop keyboard.


----------

